# Wolf's Chemicals Rinseless Wash?



## Guest (Feb 14, 2013)

*Wolf's Chemicals Mean Green Wash & Wipe?*

I do only rinseless washes at home as the car goes to the detailer once every two months for a power wash.

I am almost out of ONR and was looking around for something different when I spotted the Wolf's Chemicals Mean Green Wash & Wipe http://www.shinearama.co.uk/wolfs-chemicals-mean-green-wash-wipe.html

I find it odd that there are hardly any reviews of this product on DW or any other forum for that matter. Is this better / worse than ONR?


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

better product than ONR.

perfect if your lsp is wolf's sealant.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=282225&page=8


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2013)

rapidTS said:


> better product than ONR.
> 
> perfect if your lsp is wolf's sealant.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=282225&page=8


Thanks a lot. What if my LSP is not Wolf's and in my Country this costs twice the price of ONR. Still worth trying?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

supernaut said:


> Thanks a lot. What if my LSP is not Wolf's and in my Country this costs twice the price of ONR. Still worth trying?


Certainly worth trying. I have use it only when I clayed car (clay lube) and it was brilliant for that, better than ONR. But haven't use it yet with car wash.


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

Twice the price? Just buy ONR, i might sound weird, but it's something like all those ironX competitors, they come and go... Original always beat them all.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

You can buy it from shinearama 11.95£. ONR would cost 16.95£.


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

in USA 36 oz of ONR is cheaper than 1 litre of mean green.

can't beat ONR if you buy in bulk.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2013)

ph0 said:


> Twice the price? Just buy ONR, i might sound weird, but it's something like all those ironX competitors, they come and go... Original always beat them all.


That's exactly the problem I am facing. I am not able to find out from any reviews if the Wolf's product is any better than ONR. After all, Optimum created Rinseless Washes. However, Wolf's is a pioneer in the field of Nano Sealants and coatings. Plus, there is this itch to always try something new :buffer:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I made this review: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=301592


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

If you are happy to pay twice the price as ONR then give it a try. Have you been using the 2012 formula of ONR


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

ph0 said:


> Twice the price? Just buy ONR, i might sound weird, but it's something like all those ironX competitors, they come and go... Original always beat them all.


But that would mean that there was no advancement in product development. Would you agree with that?

Richard


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

supernaut said:


> That's exactly the problem I am facing. I am not able to find out from any reviews if the Wolf's product is any better than ONR. After all, Optimum created Rinseless Washes. However, Wolf's is a pioneer in the field of Nano Sealants and coatings. Plus, there is this itch to always try something new :buffer:


Every review is subjective, unless its a controlled clinical trial. At 1:500 dilution ratio the 1lt bottle would make 501 litres of wash solution. Not bad for £12. 
Try it for yourself and give us you're views on it.:thumb:

Richard


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

I have 2lts of this coming as my ONR is running low. I hope that it works better than ONR. I dont like how my wash mitt is always dirty and the water cleanish after a wash with ONR. I saw a review where, using MG the mitt was clean and the water dirty:thumb:.

I think this could be my first review on DW. Here's hoping that it meets my expectations.

Wash on dudes/dudettes:thumb:


----------

